# Alvarez AP70



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I helped a friend pick out and get one of these this week and she is extremely happy with it. I picked it up across the border for her on my trip back from Ontario on Friday. It is used? but like new with not a mark on it. Before I dropped it off, I tuned it up and played it a bit. It sounds very, very good. For a parlour size guitar, I was surprised at the bass and projection it has. She played it quite a bit last night and told me this morning it is the best guitar she has ever had and is so much easier to play than her other guitars. 

If any of you are looking for a quality parlour guitar at a budget price, you owe it to yourself to give this one a look. Solid +A Sitka spruce top with laminate Rosewood back and sides.


----------



## Mark Trites (Aug 12, 2016)

Sounds nice!, seen a few Alvarez around, never owned one, but have heard decent reviews! Glad she is enjoying it


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

My AP66ESB, all mahogany, is a great parlor, period ! 
And if you talk about the price, 600$ brand new with gigbag...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mawmow said:


> My AP66ESB, all mahogany, is a great parlor, period !
> And if you talk about the price, 600$ brand new with gigbag...


It would be very difficult to find another parlour guitar of that quality at that price. Their quality is on par with Martin.


----------

